# Chinese Visa



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Has anyone gone to China from the UAE? 

Do I need to go to Abu Dhabi to get a visa or can I go to Consulate in Dubai? - what are the processes e.t.c - websites are ok, but they change the rules and regulations so often, wanted to hear something directly.

Last time I was in the UK when I went so never did it through the UAE.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You used to be able to get one in dubai. Last got one a couple of years ago and needed an NOC from work. Google the consulate in Dubai as their website should say what's required.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m in China at the moment, Beijing last week and Macau at the moment, it`s very easy to get a Visa in Dubai. The Embassy is off al wasl at the spinneys junction.
You`ll need to download the forms from the consulate website, take with you a passport photo, a copy of your passport and Uae visa pages, a letter of no objection from your employer. You`ll also need either proof of where you are staying, either a letter of invitation from your contact or a hotel reservation.
If you are visiting Hong Kong or Macau you won`t need a visa if you`re on a British passport.

Oh, when you get to the Embassy, which is just a Villa remember to take a number at the security gate on the way in otherwise you`ll be wondering why you are last in the queue. 

It usually takes about 3 days but you can pay for next day, thats 420dhs i think.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Felix is spot on with the advise for business visa for tourist visa slightly different. Pressuming you are after a business visa, one additional point if your invitation letter is from your company in China ask them to specify that you will need to make several business trips back. This may or may not help in getting a multi entry visa. 

Generally here you will get 1st single entry, the second time a 6 month double entry and if your lucky 1 year multi entry. What you get depends on how many times you have been in the past and what sort of mood the cosulate who issues visas is in. You dont pay for the visa until you collect it so you can apply for 1 year multi entry but may end up with a 1 shot entry.

Get there early as well as its not the best consulate and the one thing tells you that you in a little part of china is the inability for anyone to take notice of a queue system.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh, and they don`t take cash so it`s card only when you go back to pay.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Guys, sorted.


----------

